

Jyst: Social Media Aggregator [Beta Feedback Sought] - erikras
http://jyst.us/

======
erikras
Greetings all. My company has just launched this social media aggregator
product, and we were hoping HN readers could provide us with some feedback
about how to make it better. If you like it, please consider telling others.
Thanks.

------
genwin
Some of the thumbnails are super stretched out vertically, like 30 cm tall.

